# anyone tried Reflexology?



## beis (Jul 9, 2002)

did anyone try it?here's a map of the foot for example: http://www.crystalgardenherbs.com/images/R...ology/Foot1.jpg


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I would like to know if you tried it, and if it helped you. I thought about it, I also can see you`r from Israel, i`m from Israel too. If you know about Reflexologia much, please let me know. The only problem is that is it very expensive, otherwise i would have tried it long ago. Thank you. Ilanit2. You can also sned me anytime a privat message..


----------



## beis (Jul 9, 2002)

no, i don't know much about reflexology, and i didn't try it, but i was wondering, can't one do it himself, without going to a reflexologist, after all it's only a massage, isn't it?


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

My husband is in school right now to become a reflexologist. It really is quite an amazing, ancient art and a treatment does feel wonderful. Reflexology does not claim to "cure" anything, but all parts of your body can be worked on through your feet (and hands). Yes, treatments are expensive, but so is the schooling. I guess you could do it to yourself, but don't think it would be nearly as effective. If you have an open mind to alternative treatments, I think reflexology is great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Tried it at a spa while I was on vacation last week -- it was amazing . I dozed off a few times. I was hesitant because I have a foot problem but everything was fine.Talk about relaxing !


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

no, it is like medicine, you have to study it, I have a friend she started to study it and stoped it, don`t no why. And she will not do this to someone without a natural Doc will tell her ok. There is alot to learn, one time or two someone made it to me reflexologie, and it was very calming, so I`m wondering itf it would also calm my tummy? it was befor so many years, and don`t remember if it worked for the stommach too, I don`t no. But would like to try it if it helps, cause medicins make only horrible side effects and allergy`s. Ilanit.


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hello everyone, I have tried reflexology and I found it helped me to learn how to relax. It is amazing how many nerves you have in your feet and how u can tell your whole history of the body in your feet. Try it if you can, it is quite relaxing but is a long process to feeling any kind of relief.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

ok just a warning if Flux catches you he's sending you straight to Quackwatch.com!! - LOLI see a reflexologist every month and intend starting a course to study reflexology soon.Reflexology can help to improve the condition of your body so that it is in a more powerful position to heal itself, reflexologists should not really be able to diagnose but can point out areas where you have problems and often suggest nutritional or homoepathic remedies to help - this is often part of their training be careful though reflexology isn't just a nice foot massage and someone who's done a quickie course to learn reflexology might not be able to help you at all -the course Im looking at doing is 2-years. I have had some success with reflexology relating to my IBS it helps to relieve my stress which is a big trigger for me.FYI when I first went my refelxologist told me I had low blood pressure and that I had had some liver dusfunction such as Hepatitis before - both true, she told me when I was ovulating - True - had one week when my D was chronic didn't tell her but she picked up that my colon was very stressed that week and wanted to know what was happening (job interviews - D stopped when the interviews stopped) etc. I have faith in it but its a personal choice go and if you feel comfortable then make up your mind.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I have tried everything under the sun for my IBS-C, including reflexology. Unfortunately, it did absolutely nothing. It hurt quite a bit too. I kept at it for about a month. My feet did feel good after each session though.Steven


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,I just thought I'd add that I tried reflexology on the recommendation of my homeopath. The woman who did it spent half an hour rubbing and kneeding my feet. Supposedly your big toe represents your head and everything is mapped out from there.Where you have pain is where the problem is. She admitted she was quite forceful with my feet but I had no painful areas. Yet I suffer with IBS every day!?!She said I had very healthy feet and it was nice having my feet rubbed, quite calm and relaxing and I would recommend people give it a go but it did nothing for me. Nothing that a half hour or so soaking in the bath wouldn't do!


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

My husband will finish his schooling for reflexology in December and it is fascinating. While he cannot diagnose or prescribe, it is amazing what can be relieved through PROPER pressure at the proper points and what you can tell about a person just by looking at and massaging the feet. It's quite an ancient art and the schooling is quite intense. I would recommend it to everyone. It may not be a "cure" for anything, but who knows.....it sure makes you feel good. For me personally it has helped my anxiety greatly and that in itself has helped my IBS. Always check the credential of your reflexologist. The first session should be gentle enough for the reflexologist to get to evaluate your feet without hurting you with enough pressure to evaluate what problems may be going on with you. Try it. It's worth it. Cindy


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello, I'm new to this board and I have some thoughts on reflexology. I found the comment someone made about someone here passing off reflexology as quack land? interesting. Was that a correct or incorrect observation on my part?Any way, I would like to say that as a licensed massage therapist who also has a national certification (that means I put in extra hours and took the hard test)That reflexology dose have a place as a valid physical therapy modality.In the State where I am licensed our profession is regulated by the board of health and we are approved to serve as complimentary therapy that is often covered under medical plans.In my licensing state a reflexologist has to be a Licensed massage therapist/body worker who takes the whole course in which reflexology is one of many modalities studied.I have IBS. Bad ugly nasty debilitating IBS.My IBS is linked to gynecological problems thatplastered my colon to my ovary and musculature of the pelvic girdle.The whole condition was extremely painful before my hysterectomy in april of 2002 and my consequent emergency colon surgery a few short weeks into my hysterectomy healing.From living with this condition and still being in a place of trying to find some resolve for my on going bowel problems, I have to say that reflexology helps a lot when I am having inner trauma.Sometimes when my bowel gets bad, my BP gets pretty high and I go into tachycardia(pulse over 100) it's an extremly physically stressful situation. My longest run with tachycardia after the colon surgery was 10 days of being between 100 and 114 on the pulse. Yes, I was under a doctors care and was monitored closely.Anyway, when that stuff gets to going on, my husband will work with specific reflexology techniques that do help my physically painful and stressful situation considerably.While it is within the scope for people to believe or disbelieve many modalities and alternative practices, I can say that reflexology has it's place in the healing process provided the practitioner has correct training and does not use destructive techniques that can literally damage the body dynamic by too much force.Also, in many many cases Refloxology is not a cure. It does however help considerably when in crisis and at least for me that interruption of the pain process provides me at least enough thinking space to try and figure out what to do next so I can avoid another emergency surgery.That reality is not only unacceptable to me but totaly NO FUN.And heck, my bowels are crankey enough all by themselves for life to be filled with no fun.So, rersearch and explore but always remeber to keep a good balance with your alternative therapies and make sure the practices make good common sense.Be Well,Kamie


----------



## ibspeck (Oct 2, 2002)

I am a trained reflexologist (properly certified & registered). I am also a registered aromatherapist. Yes both training periods are intensive and treatments are expensive. I have tried reflexology on myself for IBS but it doesn't work very well. However part of reflexology is to relax and massage the feet as well. Since stress is a big trigger, relaxation is a big help to easing the stress (this is why it didn't work on me because I can't effectively relax and massage my feet at the same time). In physically assessing possible areas of concern on the feet(not diagnosing) one area is the digestive system as well as the adrenals. This can help IBS (but not doing it on yourself!). Another possibility is the use of certain oils in conjunction with reflexology ( therapeutic aromatherapy) for the massaging of the feet. When I refer to massage, this also includes working the systems of the body on the feet (not exactly pressure points but that terminology is easiest for many people to understand). Usually the reflexologist uses a neutral carrier oil for treating the feet but it contains no essential oils. Oils that could be included in this that will help the motility are German Chamomile, or lavender which helps for anxiety and has a sedative (relaxing) effect.There are many more and these can be combined.Without going into a whole treatise, there are tinctures that can be used eg. valerian, or melissa and German Chamomile. You would use these before bedtime and take approx. 20-30 drops in water. I have used valerian and it helped ( I was using it 4 x day). I have earlier used German Chamomile hydrosol and swallowed a jigger of it pre bedtime. It helped to a certain degree. But it all depends on your sypmtoms and is very person specific. What works for me may not work for you.Remember however that you must see someone who is trained in these fields. Sorry to take up so much space but it is a very complex topic and I felt that it required at least some explanation in more detail.{ I have had IBS for over 40 years from my teens but the primary symptoms were constipation and some bloating (& no one knew about IBS then). It was'nt till recently the last 10 years that I had more symptoms and that I was diagnosed with IBS ..and needed to do something for the pain when I really got stressed.}Presently I am using Zelnorm and it has stopped all my symptoms. But that Is not to say that I won't go back to some of the other treatments above that did help.


----------

